# ajout de carte mémoire pour un iBook G4



## nahick (9 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir, 
Je viens d'installer une carte mémoire d'1 Go pour mon iBook G4 , en m'aidant de plusieurs descriptifs pour cette opération mais je n'ai pas l'impression que mon Mac prenne en compte ce que j'ai fait. Je pense que je l'ai mal insérée mais je n'ose pas trop forcer...
Auriez-vous des conseils à me donner?
Par avance merci.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Juin 2007)

Bonjour nahick et bienvenue sur MacGé.

Malheureusement, tu t'es trompé de section pour poser ta question, il y a un forum Mac portables qui convient pour ta question, avec notamment un sujet sur les mémoires des potables PowerPC.  Je te conseille d'aller y faire un tour. 

Pour en revenir à ta question, en allant dans le "menu pomme" --> "A propos de ce mac", tu peux voir combien tu as de mémoire. Tu verras donc si ton mac a bien pris en compte la mémoire que tu lui as installé.


----------

